# ADHD Child with no sugar & no red dye diet.



## Stubbs (May 31, 2011)

Hi hope everyone is having a blesses day. My 6 yr old was diagnosised ADHD last month. And im so blessed to be home with him. It makes it easier to cook homemade. But I have a couple birthdays coming up does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## jabbur (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it only refined sugar he has problems with?  So many natural foods contain some form of sugar that I would think it would be difficult to control.  You might try searching for diabetic diets since they also have to restrict sugar intake.  I would think the red dye issue would be easier to avoid.  My oldest (now 26) is ADHD but diet doesn't seem to affect him at all.  There are a bunch of studies out that show diet is not the culprit as often as is thought in the general public.  I would get really frustrated with other parents who would scold me for allowing my child to have cookies and brownies with his ADHD.  They all assumed it was his diet or my parenting that caused his behavior.  Now as an adult, he has been able to compensate for his problem but still relies on medication to get through a work day.  He knows he needs the drug to be successful at work.  I'll never forget the day in middle school when he spit out the pill and went to school.  He came home and confessed.  He never went without it again.  He realized how much it helped him to control himself.  Hope you can find what you are looking for with recipes!  Good luck.


----------



## Stubbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I've been baking with splenda. And it does effect him alot if he has the store bought baked goods & fruit snacks. And got mad at the school cause they still give him the things he can't have. So im thinking ill need a note from the doc. And looks like ill have to go to the parties at the school and bring lunch to school next year. I have to cook homemade no box foods.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 1, 2011)

So the diagnosing Doctor said...NO sugar and NO red dye??


----------



## Stubbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes she did!


----------



## jabbur (Jun 1, 2011)

That makes me wonder if it is something with the preservatives in the ready made foods and not necessarily the sugar.  If you make homemade cookies does he react the same way? Does he take medication at all or is it strictly controlled with diet?  If diet alone controls his behavior I'd be suspect of the ADHD label.  Was it just his pediatrician making the diagnosis?  Has he been tested by a psychiatrist/psychologist? My son went through nearly a year of testing and observations and behavior modification before being diagnosed.  You really need to have a complete workup.  I don't mean to get preachy or anything since I don't really know your situation.  I just know that my experience as a Pediatric nurse (25 years) and parent of one ADHD son and one without ADHD gives me a better than average understanding of the disorder.


----------



## Stubbs (Jun 1, 2011)

He was in behavior health for a year. They suspected it but wouldn't diagnosis cause when he started there is was only four. He was seeing a physicist as well but she left so he wasn't going so it got bad again. He is on meds & the diet. If he has any sugar it bad candy OMG there is no controlling it. So it isn't jus store bought baked goods. And I have to keep him busy or im going to have a bad day.


----------



## blissful (Jun 1, 2011)

INFORMATION: There is an organization called CHADD here: CHADD Live | Home Page
My son was diagnosed at age 8. 

DIET: We did all the diet changes (and still live with them) but I didn't see a change really. (they are healthy changes, food from scratch, allergy awareness, little sugar)

SKILLS: Organization.....is a skill, which can be learned.

DISTRACTIONS: Lack of focus, distractibility in ADHD, has to do with a part of the brain. That part of the brain doesn't effectively use the glucose available as well as non-ADHD children/adults. This was shown in brain scans.

STRUCTURE and ATTENTION: I've found giving them structure helps (chore charts, attention from adults, hold them responsible) and will not cure the problem. By the time they are adults they've learned the coping skills they need to pay attention in a manner they can pay attention. 

INTELLIGENCE: ADHD is not a measure of intelligence, a person can be ADHD and have a very high IQ or a very low one, that is not relevant to ADHD.

My son is now 26, good job, and happy life (in addition to his amazing wit, charisma and good attitude toward life). There have always been ADHD people, and they find their niche. My son likes driving around all day doing service calls and managing people--the constant interruptions to his day and physical movement are great for him, he's very successful.


----------



## Stubbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes I agree. I have the chore charts for all my kids. And I do the 1-2-3 counting system with him he seems to do better with that. And I punish right away with loss of 1 thing when does wrong. And found he loves art. And I figure eating healthier is better for our family


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 1, 2011)

I am allergic to red and yellow food dyes (and therefore can have nothing that is orange either.  And with my husbands many intolerances and Dad's diabetes I have worked with many natural sugar alternatives - agave syrup is very good, as is stevia; however neither of them give the bulk of sugar to be able to just replace them in a baked good.  I have gone to unrefined cane sugars and lesser amounts with pretty good success.  I can get severe sugar rushes (similar to the reactions in ADHD) and I don't from the cane sugars.

The other thing I find is putting healthy ingredients into the baked goods to cut the need for sugar and still keep the flavour.  I have a brownie recipe for Dad that uses the organic cane sugar, whole wheat flour, zucchini and banana (for moisture and bulk).  They may not sound friendly, but my neighbour's granddaughter loves them....and she is very picky!

I commend both you and Blissful for your dedication to your sons.  That is the biggest factor in them overcoming their challenges!


----------



## Stubbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Well thank you so very much. I try my best. It makes it easier that I don't have a job outside the home.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 1, 2011)

The food dye is such a very difficult one (ironically I am a cake decorator ) because it is in drinks, candy, cake decorations, you name it!  You become very adept at label reading!


----------



## Stubbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Ya its even harder doing that when I have the kids with you in the store.


----------



## Claire (Jun 1, 2011)

I feel so sorry for people who have to provide food for children these days.  I went through the public school system in several states and the DODDS system as well, and don't remember anyone having problems.  That isn't to say they didn't happen.  A couple of years ago I made a jello cake using diet jello, sugarless angel food cake, and cool whip with lots of fresh fruit and it was the hit of the party because diabetes is becoming such a problem and this did it for a lot of people (and children love it!). But although it is an old family favorite, it wouldn't work for you because of the dye.  But I do NOT know how a parent or grand throwing a party for a half-dozen or ten kids could do it nowadays.  Out of ten kids it seems 7 have special dietary needs, and I simply can't imagine doing it.  I have enough problems with my adult friends whose problems I have to work around, but at least they are old enough to decide for themselves what they can and cannot eat, or what is in a questionable (for them) food.


----------



## Stubbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I can do fresh fruit jus not the jello. And the bad part about it isn't at home but at school. He will have to eat breakfast at home. Bring his lunch to school nxt yr. And beginning of yr give school note about his diet so more than likely ill have to provide is snack in afternoon. And be a room mom for parties so he isn't given candy. Which I might add they say they want a well balanced meals at school but at the parties have so much candy I don't get it. And that on top of once a month having to go up their to give meds to school nurse so he gets his noon dosage. Yes its hard & it a long road. But im willing to do what best for my son.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 1, 2011)

Stubbs, you can take clear gelatin and turn it into something for your son.  I will see if I can find the recipe but it is very tasty, and healthy.  Can he have dairy products?


----------



## Stubbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes he can!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 1, 2011)

I am getting ready to go out but will look for it when I get back and PM the recipe to you!


----------



## Stubbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you! Have a great time!


----------



## jabbur (Jun 1, 2011)

It seems like a lot of work right now but once you get things set up you will get into a routine and he will learn what he can and cannot eat.  Use the nurse and the teacher to help you monitor him while he's at school.  Funnel energy into things he likes and limit the activities that bring out the worst.  Know that school will be tough enough because he's a boy and he's ADHD.  Be prepared for many teacher conferences. You will have to fight many battles for him but if you can get creative teachers, he'll do fine.  These guys do grow up and become fine adults and usually end up finding careers that cater to their frenetic ever changing attention spans.  You can PM me if you ever need to vent to a parent who understands.


----------



## Stubbs (Jun 1, 2011)

Well thanks it really helps to have someone to talk to if I need to.


----------



## Markey (Jun 2, 2011)

*Food dyes*

I'm a newbie here but very experienced with food dyes and kids with ADHD. Much of what I've read is explained in the website of the parent group--Feingold Assoc. Red dye is eliminated but it is just has bad as the other dyes. Also Splenda (Aspartame).


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 2, 2011)

For a "jello" substitute, if the "plain gelatin" doesn't contain sugar, you could juice your own juice and then use the juice with gelatin to make "jello." I saw a really cute idea--you juice oranges, and then you slice the peel into quarters, clean the quarters out, and set the jello in the peel. Small enough for little hands, and fun to eat.

I'm allergic to one of the dyes used in that licorice mix I used to love but can't eat and of which I can't remember the name (I think it was the red dye used for the "berries"--I miss that licorice and am so tempted to buy it whenever I see it). I didn't know this until I was almost 30. But, this was one of the reasons why I stopped buying pre-packaged stuff and have been cooking from scratch since. There are things you can make that don't take hours. Good luck on this adventure. I know it seems overwhelming, but once you get the hang of it, it won't be so hard. 

You can grow stevia in your herb garden. I dry mine. A little goes a long way. I add ground powder of stevia to things I want to sweeten. Fortunately, I'm not big on sweets. Is your son allergic to honey and maple syrup as well? Is raw sugar okay?


----------



## Stubbs (Jun 2, 2011)

I already use splenda. And it not that it a allergy it cause that wht doc told me when he wad diagnosised


----------

